# Diorama



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

If anybody is interested I have posted some photographs of my diorama on the link below. It is built into an Ikea coffee table and is at a scale of 1:1250.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Pretty impressive!


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

That certainly is some Diorama, well done. Did you make the ship models yourself or are they bought? If you bought them who is the supplier as I would not mind getting a few myself.
Regards
John


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

I, briefly, began to formulate ideas myself along similar lines on seeing this. However, I soon realised that my wife wouldn't share my potential enthusiasm for either the process or the finished article.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Some of the models are hand built but most are built. There are lots of suppliers of these models plus of course EBay - just search for model ships 1200 1250. Alternatively if you send me your email address I will send you a list of suppliers.
As for wives, my wife said that when we have visitors she could always put a cloth over the table!!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

That is a superb diorama. What is the water made of? What about the buildings, did you make them? 
Bob


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. The sea is plasticine rolled and painted. The buildings are a mix of bought and scratch-built.


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Superb, it's a ship in a bottle on a much grander scale. Well done.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for reply about sea. I used plasticine extensively for many years and found it very good. Recently, I have found that modern plasticine is not as good as it once was, so I now use polystyrene foam shaped with a low gas torch flame (air intake turned off so flame is like a candle produces) and then covered with crepe paper and painted with white wood glue before the final painting.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Super! I love dioramas like this.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

A marvellous creation. I wondered about whether it's an anticlimax once finished, but I see you could in theory have several as it pulls out like a drawer.

Covering it with a cloth would only be a good idea for the ability to unveil it in a dramatic instant.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

It could easily be an anticlimax but I purposely made it very busy and often change the ships for others in my collection - and as you say I could have other dioramas that I could put in the drawer. One other problem is that you can see mistakes or anything that you could have done better. But I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

rknibbs said:


> It could easily be an anticlimax but I purposely made it very busy and often change the ships for others in my collection - and as you say I could have other dioramas that I could put in the drawer. One other problem is that you can see mistakes or anything that you could have done better. But I never get tired of looking at it.


Don't worry about seeing your mistakes. Everyone else will be looking at the whole picture. They won't see those small imperfections that you are so painfully aware of. The greatest success is that you never tire of looking at it.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

JUst for my own curiosity, what is the City Ship that you've portrayed?


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I am somewhat embarrassed to admit that I do not know which model you refer to ......


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

The one that appears to be leaving the lock, assisted by tugs.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Had to look back in my records, it is the City of Poona.


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

rknibbs said:


> Had to look back in my records, it is the City of Poona.


Just a tiny bit before my time..... Looks right though.


----------

